# E/M Psych Code - Minimum Time?



## deyoung (Mar 27, 2008)

90817 says the Dr sees the patient for approximately 20 to 30 minutes, would it be okay to use this code if the Dr only saw the patient for 10 minutes? If not, any suggestions on what to use?

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## heatherwinters (Apr 16, 2008)

*Face to Face Time*

The face to face time for a 90817 must be 20 to 30 minutes in order to select the code.


----------

